# Derringer RDA 5 Top Cap Edition - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (16/2/15)

Hey guys we have some Derringer RDA'S (Ivogo) in stock now!!




They come packaged with 5 top caps and a drip tip.

Get them while stocks last 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...roducts/derringer-clone-rda-5-top-cap-edition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/2/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey guys we have some Derringer RDA'S (Ivogo) in stock now!!
> 
> View attachment 21518
> 
> ...


Do you have a pic of the 510 pin by any chance @Sir Vape ?


----------



## MurderDoll (17/2/15)

Whoa!
Freaking Bargain of note!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (17/2/15)

Damn these look really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/2/15)

Bonus with the 5 top caps @Riddle 

@Yiannaki will send through a pic when I get back to the office mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## eviltoy (17/2/15)

dam wrong time of the month. Want one so bad


----------



## MurderDoll (17/2/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Bonus with the 5 top caps @Riddle
> 
> @Yiannaki will send through a pic when I get back to the office mate


If you can, Please can you post it here?

Also will the Mutation X V4 be loaded soon?


----------



## Sir Vape (17/2/15)

Mutation X V4 and the Airek Cloud Comp RDA will be loaded later today

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (17/2/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Mutation X V4 and the Airek Cloud Comp RDA will be loaded later today


Just watched a review on the Airek. 
Holy crap Im gonna get me one of those! 
Does it come in the slick packaging as well?


----------



## Sir Vape (17/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Do you have a pic of the 510 pin by any chance @Sir Vape ?




Here you go mate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

